

Show HN: Herenow – Send and receive messages within 100 metres of you - captainbenises
http://www.herenowapp.com/usage-map/

======
renownedmedia
Reminds me of a simpler version of my Whisper app:

[https://github.com/tlhunter/whisper](https://github.com/tlhunter/whisper)

[http://zyu.me:5000/](http://zyu.me:5000/)

